# Variar temperatura con 4-20 mA



## nickobre (May 26, 2009)

Buenas:

Estoy trabajando con un PLC S7-200 (CPU 224XP), y pretendo variar la temperatura de una resistencia termica utilizando la salida analoga del PLC, pudiendo ser 4-20 mA o 0-10 V. Tengo una fuente que me permite utilizar un relay para usarlo como interruptor, pero esto me permite subir hasta una temperatura Xº según la corriente de la fuente. Lo que me gustaria es poder variar la corriente en la resistencia sin usar la fuente, o usandola pero yo poder variar su corriente. 

Ojala me puedan ayudar. 

Saludos


----------



## Juan Jose (May 28, 2009)

No se entiende muy bien el problema. puedes subir un diagrama o trata de explicar mejor lo que quieres.
Tratas de controlar un contactor o rele que alimenta una resistencia para controlar la temperatura de algo?
Tratas de controlar la corriente que atraviesa una resistencia con la salida del PLC?
Tratas de controlar la entrada de tension de una fuente para con ello controlar la salida de tension que alimenta la resistencia y asi variar su corriente?.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## nickobre (May 28, 2009)

Primero que todo, gracias por responder, y segundo que todo... 

 ops:  Si, supongo que no quedo muy bien explicado...  ops: 

Aqui voy de nuevo...

Lo que quiero es controlar la temperatura de una resistencia termica (o más simple, un calefactor), para esto pretendo variar la corriente que atraviesa la resistencia.

Actualmente tengo una fuente conectada a la resistencia, a la cual conectó  un relé controlado con una salida digital del PLC. Pero esto obviamente me permite prender y apagar la fuente, pudiendo variar sólo de manera manual la corriente y por tanto la temperatura en el calefactor.

Lo que quiero es poder ajustar la temperatura que yo quiera de forma automática como si fuera un calefactor. Por ejemplo, en una HMI pedir 60ºC, y que se obtengan efectivamente los 60ºC en la resistencia.

Ahora, para hacerlo, cuento con un PLC Siemens CPU 224XP. Del cual pretendo ocupar la salida analoga, que puede ser usada tanto en modo 4-20 mA o 0-10V. 

El uso de la fuente externa puede o no ser necesaria. 

Ojala que ahora quede más claro.   

Gracias de nuevo por cualquier ayuda


----------



## krit (May 29, 2009)

Al igual que Juan Jose yo tampoco entiendo tu planteamiento.

Vamos a aclarar conceptos. Una resistencia no es más eso, su propio nombre lo indica, un dispositivo conductor que ofrece una resistencia al paso de la corriente electrica. Esto se suele medir en ohmios.

Pero no es este el valor que viene escrito en una resistencia calefactora. Normalmente cunado compras una resistencia de este tipo trae dos datos,tensión y potencia.Esto te  indica la potencia (watios) que consume a esa tensión(voltios).

¿Que temperatura alcanza, por ejemplo una resistencia de 1000 w a 220 V?, pues depende de otro concepto que es la resistencia termica, es decir de como esa resistencia transmita el calor al elemento con el que esta en contacto. 

Si la resistencia esta en contacto con el aire se calentara mucho porque disipa poco calor (resitencia termica alta).

Si pones un ventilador al lado de la resitencia moviendo el aire se calentara menos porque disipara un poco más (resistencia térmica media).

Si introduces la resiatencia en agua todo el calor pasará rapidamente al agua ya que esta combinacion ofrece una resitencia termica baja.

En cualquiera de estos tres casos si no desconectas la resistencia llegara un momento en el que se producira un equilibrio entre la energia disipada y la energia aportada. En ese momento la resistencia ya no subira de temperatura.
Al aire quizas llegue a coger los 1500 ºC (si no se quema antes), con ventilacion forzada el quilibrio podria producirse por ejemplo a 300ºC y sumergida en agua quizas  llegue a calentar a 80ºC (dependiendo logicamente de la cantidad de agua). No hay que olvidar que el agua a su vez disipa calor al aire que tiene alrededor.

Esta es la teoría. En la practica lo habitual es que este equilibrio se produzca a una temperatura igual o superior a la que tu deseas conseguir. Si consigues dimensionar bien la resistencia no necesitaras nada que la desconecte (caso de un soldador de estaño, por ejemplo).

Pero esto no es facil en la mayor parte de las aplicaciones. Tanto si vas a calentar aire ( caso de un horno) como si pretendes calentar agua (un termo) lo normal es emplear un termostato para matener la temperatura que desees, mas-menos XºC, eso depende de la precision que necesites.

Pero tu pretendes controlar esa temperatura con una señal de 4-20mA. Si lo que tratas de hacer es pasar esta corriente por la resistencia en cuestión y que caliente, olvidate;no esta la forma de trabajo.

Los 4-20mA (o 0-10V) no es mas que una señal de control, y no es habitual emplear este sistema para calentar una resistencia a no ser que necesites una variacion de temperatura muy baja (+-0,5ºC por ejemplo).
Este tipo de control suele ir unido a otro concepto (control PID, P de proporcional, I de Integral y D de difencial; busca en Google) y se suele emplear para mantener una variable en un rango los mas estrecho posible aun cuando haya otros elementos que puedan alterarla drasticamante.

Mejor te pongo un ejemplo. Quieres calentar agua a 50ºC pero el agua no esta almacenada sino que esta circulando. Con resistencias electricas no es fácil de conseguir a no ser que el consumo de agua sea  constante.Pero si mas facil de hacer con un intecambiador en el que por un lado hay vapor a 130ºC y por el otro el agua que quieres calentar.

Lo normal seria poner una valvula proporcional en el circuito de vapor para dejar pasar mas o menos. Si la temperatura del agua baja la válvula abre y a medida que el agua se acerca a los 50ºC la válvula va cerrrando.El grado de apertura de la válvula seria lo que tu manejas con la señal de 4-20 mA.

Creo que me he enrollado mucho asi que corto. Si te he ayudado me alegro, sino pregunta.

Saludos.


----------



## crhack (May 29, 2009)

Yo estoy realizando algo parecido con un DirectLogic DL06 , para esto adquiri un Modulo RTD (el cual acepta señales 4-20 mA, que son las de los sensores), ahy estoy conectando los sensores de Temperatura (rtd, termopar), lo que realizare es al igual que tu controlar la temperatura pero no de la resistencia, en este caso yo sumerjo una resistencia tubular a un liquido, en este caso agua, y el termopar esta sensando la temperatura del liquido, las salidas del PLC, las estoy conectando como surtidoras a un modulo de relevadores que estoy diseñando, por medio de estos relevadores estoy accionando el suministro de I a las resistencias.

No se si este sea tu caso, pero mas o menos comprendo lo que quieres implementar , o me equivoco?


----------



## nickobre (May 29, 2009)

Gracias por responder krit y crhack.

Justamente crhack, es basicamente eso. Yo tambien quiero controlar la temperatura variando corriente. Y creo que en mi explicación me fui mucho por el lado de la resistencia. Lo cual es inexacto pero pensé que se entendia la idea. 

El problema con los datos del calefactor que estoy usando, es que están perdidos... mis pruebas, con la fuente que hablé al principio, muestran que con aproximadamente 1.6 A alcanza los 75ºC, mi idea es llegar a los 100ºC mas menos. 

Me parece interesante tu idea del modulo de relevadores (yo como dije tenía uno y no había pensado en varios). Una duda respecto de eso, supongo que utilizas salidas digitales del PLC, pero ¿utilizas la corriente de las entradas o de una fuente externa para variar la temperatura?

Gracias nuevamente

Saludos


----------



## crhack (May 29, 2009)

Si utilizo salidas digitales, conecto mi fuente que es de 24 o 12 va las salidas, segun lo que requiere la bobina del rele para ser accionado, aqui tienes por decir en la salida 3 etapas:

1.- Las salida del PLC ( interruptores accionados por el programa)
2.- Tu modulo de relevadores alimentados, no con la salida del PLC, sino con la fuente que estas utilizando en la salida.
3.- Y la resistencia, yo utilizo una resistencia tubular de 120 v a 800 watts de potencia. (lo cual me da una buena respuesta en temperatura)

No podras controlar la temperatura sin un setpoint, en este caso el setpoint se lo haces en el programa, y direccionas las entradas del modulo rtd (en mi caso), asi cuando tu Termopar o RTD, esten a una temperatura tal, es cuando empieza la concversion en el modulo, el modulo que tengo suministra un voltaje y al variar la resistencia del rtd se origina una corriente. asi es como trabaja.


espero te sirva un poco esta explicacion, yo tambien estoy implementando este diseño, la parte del hardware creo ya la tengo controlada, solo me falta aplicarme de lleno al programa.


saludos


----------



## JOB-ANGEL (Ago 8, 2009)

Saludos;

creo q es un poco tarde para acotar algo en tu proyecto nickobre, pero si aun necesitas ayuda...ahi va la mia...

Primero, si lo que deseas es controlar la temperatura y estas usando el plc Siemens S7-200, debes añadirle un modulo de temperatura, existen dos tipos de modulo: uno que consta de cuatro entradas y es para termocuplas, y otro que tiene dos entradas y es para sensores de tipo Pt100 o Rtd.

Luego, para no utilizar el control ON-OFF y usar algo un control mas fino como lo es un PID, debes disponer de relés de estado solido (SSR) a las salidas del PLC para controlar la alimentacion de las resistencias calefactoras, es conveniente los SSR con deteccion de cruce por cero y control de fase... la deteccion de cruce por cero sirve para que exista una buena coordinacion de las salidas del PLC y la activacion del SSR; y el control de fase  sirve para poder DOSIFICAR la corriente que ingresa a tus resistencias, y con esto controlas la potencia, y de esta forma la tempratura deseada.

Ahora, si deseas ahorrarte un poco de tiempo, seria mejor que compres un controlador de tempeartura que realiza el trabajo que deseas de una forma mas especializada. Un ejemplo de este controlador lo encuentras en la marca OMRON, creo que el modelo es el G3Z, no recuerdo bien, pero necesitaras ademas un transformador de corriente (CT), que sirve para leer el dato de la corriente que circula por las resistencias de calentamiento, y de esta manera se realiza un control PID de lazo cerrado, ya que sabras: la temperatura actual del proceso y la corriente que circula por la resistencia, de esta forma el controlador sabra si dosificar o no mas corriente a la resistencia  y te mantendra  una temperatura estable.

Es como controlar el flujo de agua con una valvula manual... si abres mas la llave, sale mas agua, y cuando ya te aproximas al nivel de agua q deseas, vas cerrando la llave poco a poco...... este controlador de tempratura hace eso.... pero tambien lo puedes hacer con el PLC... claro q te llevar un poco de tiempo programarlo, no es mucho,.... pero el tiempo es oro....

espero haber sido de ayuda.


ciaooo


----------



## Juan Jose (Ago 9, 2009)

Hola, debo tener un problema con mi notificacion de mensajes nuevos ya que no recibo nada de este subforo desde 29 de myo? Lastima. Pero veo que estan muy bien acesorados.   

Como les fue con sus proyectos?.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------

